
Ask HN: What is wrong with jquery and server side rendering web pages? - suarezafelipe
I have been programming for the web over 3 years now mostly in asp.net, as a &quot;full stack&quot; but I honestly care way more about the database and the back-end that I do about the front-end<p>I think razor + jquery is usually good enough to make even complex pages. If I have to take care of a lot of variables maybe I use knockout.js. But that&#x27;s it. Lately I was reading about react&#x2F;vue and the SPAs where the routing and everything that I do so easy and well with the back-end is now in the front? and they are supposed to completely replace razor? what is the improvement for me as a dev to replace razor or use an SPA approach?
======
hypercluster
I've been wondering the same thing. One good thing about the SPA approach is
that the backend is not coupled with the frontend. With Razor you directly
interact with your model and put logic in the view. If you just have an API
backend (Web API in this case) the frontend can do whatever it wants, so pure
frontend designers can just go ahead with what they know, mock the API and
write tests without the need for the backend etc.

